# Will it ever happen?!!!  Never mind...It happened (Pics)



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

This waiting has been torture.  We bought Cupcake in January and were told she was bred "around New Years".  So, I estimated she would be due around May 29th (give or take).  I've tried to check for ligaments (or lack thereof), but I just don't think I know what I'm feeling for.  She doesn't seem to be showing any other signs yet.  Of course it will probably be while I'm at work this week.  

This was Cupcake yesterday.







Scratching her belly on the chicken coop


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

I just went out this morning and checked Cupcake and I'm pretty sure she's lost her ligaments.  I can almost wrap my fingers around her tail bone and on either side of her tail she's concave looking.  But no mucous.
Of course it probably won't happen today when I'm home   I'll probably come home from work tomorrow to babies 
 I don't want to miss my first kidding.


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

She now has thick whitish goo coming out.   Not amber colored though.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 25, 2010)

The time is very near...  Within 24 hours, most definitely...but more likely within the next 12.  

Or, it could be just a few hours..  

Some goats seem to hemhaw around forever after the ligs disappear and the white goo shows up, whereas some go straight from white goo to amber goo to grunting in no time flat.

She's super close, though..


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (May 25, 2010)

I agree. It will be soon. Today or tomorrow.  One of our does never did really have a lot of goo.  She was having contractions, pawing around, pacing, getting up, laying down, blah, blah, blah.

Then all the sudden it was like a gooey waterfall and we had a kid-bubble about 1 minute later.  Within 20 minutes, we went from completely dry to having triplets and passing all the after birth.  lol.

Then we had another one walk around for about 8 hours with goo dribbling out.  lol.  Good luck! It's so exciting!


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

Her udder is also much bigger than it was yesterday. I feel like a first time parent waiting all over again nervously. 

I'm pretty sure she's having contractions, she will pause and arch her back.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, probably contractions...early labor.  

She'll lay down somewhere pretty soon and may start doing kind of a low grunt, accentuated by the occasional higher pitched grunt..  

You might be inclined to think she's starting to push.

When she _actually_ starts pushing, you'll think to yourself..."Wow.  I can't believe I thought she may have been pushing a few minute ago."


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, she's pawing at the ground and laying down and getting up.  This is so exciting.  I may not miss it after all.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 25, 2010)

And?    Update please....


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

It happened very quick!    Three kids all within about ten minutes.  Mom did great, no help was needed and she cleaned them right off.   Two doelings and a buckling.  The doe is a mini lamancha, but unfortunately, the person who bred her before I got her, bred her to a mini toggenberg.  Interestingly, the two doelings have long ears and the buckling has elf ears.  What an awesome experience 

The buckling being born





This is the second to be born, a doeling





The two doelings.  One had dark mustard colored amniotic fluid.  Is this bad? (edited to add this doeling seems to be doing fine)





The buckling sleeping after a long ordeal


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 25, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## cmjust0 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats!  Has everybody nursed?


----------



## Chickenfever (May 25, 2010)

Yes, I've seen everybody nurse.  They are, however, only nursing on one side.  I was thinking of saving some colostrum anyway in the freezer, so I may go out and milk the other side.


----------



## Rebbetzin (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! They look like they are doing well.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the cute pix .... And the "action shots" too. The more I can learn about what to expect before kidding time next year, the better!

Congrats again!


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## StormyMoon (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! Thank you for sharing your experience and great pictures. New here also and want to learn as much as I can...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!  Great pics! 


It's normal for the amniotic fluid to be that color. No worries.


----------



## glenolam (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations!

My sister lives in Phoenix - are you near there?

Those babies sure are cute and I'm glad it went well for you!


----------



## Chickenfever (May 27, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> My sister lives in Phoenix - are you near there?
> 
> Those babies sure are cute and I'm glad it went well for you!


No, I'm in Prescott Valley.  About an hour & a half drive from Phoenix.


----------

